# Correct fit of a running martingale?



## GinaGem (20 March 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to correctly fit one?  Should the stoppers be fixed on the rein or able to move?  If fixed how far should they be from the bit?  How high should the horse be able to get it's head before it comes into play?

Hope that all makes sense!!  Sorry never used one before, bought one for Prince and tried it tonight but I think it might be a bit big!


----------



## dwi (20 March 2009)

Stoppers a couple of inches from the bit, they're just there to stop the rings catching on the bit or the billet hooks. My stoppers are leather and so do move slightly. To fit the martingale itself put the neckstrap on so it sits comfortably, and then adjust the length of the rings so that they reach up into the horses' gullet if you hold them straight along the base of the neck.


----------



## teddyt (20 March 2009)

I would say put a fist between neck strap and horse underneath at front of chest. For the other bit pull one ring up towards the pommel of the saddle and it should be about a hands span (thumb to little finger stretched out) from ring to pommel.
If the horse has normal head carriage and the reins are being pulled down or causing a v shape (i.e. breaking your contact)then it is too short


----------



## GinaGem (20 March 2009)

Thank you - this is what it looked like - does that look ok?


----------



## dwi (20 March 2009)

Looking at that second picture I'd say its about right. If you look at the rings they're right up under his head when tight which is how I've been taught to measure them.


----------



## GinaGem (20 March 2009)

Great - thank you.  Going xc tomorrow for the first time so wanted to get it right first!


----------



## Maesfen (20 March 2009)

For a running martingale, it should be that when girthed up, the rings should be able to almost reach the top of the withers.
The fitting into the gullet as quoted before is actually for a standing martingale.

From those pic's, to be correct it needs to be a little longer as it should only come into action if the horse raises the head too much, same with a standing martingale; neither should make the head appear strapped down.

Some people use their ring stops where the rubber on the reins begin but they should be tidily down by the bit, either at the end of the stitching if sewn reins or by the billets/buckles.
Hope that's helped.


----------

